# 10th annual Hartville, Oh Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show



## GoofyBike (Aug 8, 2018)

Save the date! September 6, 7, 8, 2018 Save the date!
10th Annual Antique & Classic Bicycle, Motorbike and Motorscooter Show & Swap Meet in Hartville, OH. Jellystone Park Campground and Comfort Inn hotel nearby. Onsite camping -no hookups- also available.
Open To All      No Admission Charge      No Advance Set-up
Free vendor space in designated area for meet related items only. Call for information: Jack Burns 330-571-3217, Dan Schwaberow 330-699-4517 or Bob Hirschfelt 330-699-9798


----------



## GoofyBike (Aug 8, 2018)

29 days and counting, can't wait. Already have some amazing rides planned. Of course we are doing the Thursday night Maize Valley Farm car show ride (if you haven't been to it, it's great, beautiful cars and of course the Pumpkin Cannon). Last year we toured the Goodyear Blimp hanger, which was unexpected, always a surprise. Don't forget the flea market is going on the same time as the show, and there is always something unique to find there. Heres some photos from last year.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 14, 2018)

Planning on going up on  Friday . We will be looking for an echo tube for our Whizzer and maybe fenders for a 24" Pacemaker Whizzer also. Would love to bring the Sportsman with us but probably just pedal power will have to do


----------



## GoofyBike (Aug 29, 2018)

One week and counting. Bikes are fueled, cleaned, and loaded up ready to go. Can't wait, always a good time.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 29, 2018)

Going up looking for a good exhaust  to replace the flex pipe on the Schwinn bike shown above


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 5, 2018)

One day left, can't wait.


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 6, 2018)

Heading up in the morning . Weather forecast looks good for Friday , upper 70's and 15% chance of rain. Now 50% rain all day is forecast. Bummer..... 1/2 way there now


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 9, 2018)

was there any pictures taken of the swap meet  this year .


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 9, 2018)

Went up on Friday and the weather was poor but mainly dry. I am sure the rest of the show was a total wash out . Spent too much time talking and absorbing knowlage from the Whizzer guys to take many shots but here are all of mine https://photos.app.goo.gl/FCiDpd5wu5sHTBzM7


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 10, 2018)

thanks for the pictures b 17 fan , there great  from bicycle larry


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 15, 2018)

I told them that the blue didn't match, but they refused to repaint the Blimp.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 15, 2018)

Cool pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b 17 fan (Sep 16, 2018)

Great shot , MUCH better than mt blimp pic from Friday


----------

